# Boy this is stupid



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

But hey, you can look at my avatar and tell I'm not hittin' on all the cylinders.

I've got a Smith manufactured Walther PPK/S.

The front sight is fixed, the rear is adjustable for drift.

I'm having a really hard time picking up the front sight. It's just a blade with a little red dot recessed behind the blade. I'm thinking about buying some luminescent paint at a hobby shop, dipping a toothpick in it and dabbing on that red dot. Obviously, it's not a replacement for night sights but what do you think?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A too-thin (or too-small) front sight will remain a too-thin (or too-small) front sight, no matter what you do.
Painting the entire rear surface of the front sight bright red will help a little. (Fluorescent paint is not necessary.)
Go to a drugstore, or even a beauty-supply store, and buy a bottle of *bright white* nail "polish" (cellulose enamel, really) and a bottle of bright, *fire-engine red* nail "polish."
Clean your front sight very thoroughly with alcohol, Energine, or some other cleaner-degreaser. A Q-Tip works best.
Using the brush inside the cap of the white nail polish, carefully dab a coat of the stuff on the rear surface of the front sight (the part that you see through the rear sight). Let it dry for at least 12 hours. Use a very sharp knife to cut or scrape off any excess paint from the side surfaces of the sight blade.
Re-coat the sight with the white nail polish, and let it dry for another 12 hours. (You probably didn't have to scrape any off, this time. Right?)
Now apply two coats of the red nail polish, letting each dry for 12 hours.
That'll help.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I appreciate it.


----------



## MITCH (Apr 9, 2009)

I tried the "Nail polish fix" several months ago and it works great. Cost is low and you can change colors to suit your needs.
Mitch:smt082


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

MITCH said:


> I tried the "Nail polish fix" several months ago and it works great. Cost is low and you can change colors to suit your needs.
> Mitch:smt082


Thanks buddy. I'll try it.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

MITCH said:


> I tried the "Nail polish fix" several months ago and it works great. Cost is low and you can change colors to suit your needs.
> Mitch:smt082


is the nail polish supose to match your lipstick or shoes?

(ducking and running for cover)
jr


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

johnr said:


> is the nail polish supose to match your lipstick or shoes?
> 
> jr


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

I usually try to match the polish to the shoes, but that's just me. I tend to go neutral on my lipsticks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Huh?:smt017


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> Huh?:smt017


The thread deteriorated rapidly Frank.

Let's take it in another direction....

Two guys are playing golf.

At the eighth tee, one of them keeps approaching the ball, studying the shot and then walking back, only to approach it again..

"What the hell is your problem?" his partner asks. "It's never taken you this long to drive before."

"My wife is watching from the club house balcony. I need to make a perfect shot."

"Hell" his partner snorts..."There's no way you're going to hit her from here."


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, I understand about the golf ball, but why neutral lipstick?:mrgreen:


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Camo Frank! Camo!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I painted the rear of the front sight on several of my hand guns that do not have night sights.










It works well, but I like night sights better ... they seem larger white sights during the day.

:smt1099


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Thanks. My SIG 232 has night sights and they work great. The PPK/s doesn't and it's hard to pick up that front blade quickly on the range. The indoor range that I use isn't that well lit around the stations.

I can have it converted to night sights, but I'm not sure it will be worth all the expense. I saw glow in the dark acrylic paint at a hobby shop and thought I might have found a cheap alternative. A small bottle is $2.95

Dip a toothpick into the paint and apply it to that small red dot on the back of the front sight. See if it makes it stand out better. I may still give it a shot before I break out the nail polish.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

MorganOverlook said:


> Thanks. My SIG 232 has night sights and they work great. The PPK/s doesn't and it's hard to pick up that front blade quickly on the range. The indoor range that I use isn't that well lit around the stations.
> 
> I can have it converted to night sights, but I'm not sure it will be worth all the expense. I saw glow in the dark acrylic paint at a hobby shop and thought I might have found a cheap alternative. A small bottle is $2.95
> 
> Dip a toothpick into the paint and apply it to that small red dot on the back of the front sight. See if it makes it stand out better. I may still give it a shot before I break out the nail polish.


I did the same,I got fluorecent(spelling?) paint from Glo.Nation.com and dipped a toothpick in it to apply to my Cougar 8000, CZ85 sights and GP-100 front blade. I pick them up easily now. I still haven't tried the neutral lipstick though. I tried but my wife gave me a strange look when I ask to barrow some of hers.:anim_lol:


----------



## TheBlacksmith (Jun 20, 2010)

johnr said:


> is the nail polish supose to match your lipstick or shoes?
> 
> (ducking and running for cover)
> jr


I'm new here... and I hope you guys don't mind but, DA*N.. it's all about the purse, scabbard, holster... or whatever you call that thang you put the gun in... 

Please forgive me... or not... what a way to start a membership in a forum :nutkick:


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

TheBlacksmith said:


> I'm new here... and I hope you guys don't mind but, DA*N.. it's all about the purse, scabbard, holster... or whatever you call that thang you put the gun in...
> 
> Please forgive me... or not... what a way to start a membership in a forum :nutkick:


Welcome to the forum. This nail polish thing apparently isn't going away. :mrgreen:


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

MorganOverlook said:


> This nail polish thing apparently isn't going away. :mrgreen:


What did you expect with a thread titled: Boy this is stupid

:smtmoe​


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> What did you expect with a thread titled: Boy this is stupid
> 
> :smtmoe​


About what I got. :mrgreen: But, thanks to suggestions from members of this forum, I'm getting the firearm in question to look and perform the way that I want it to, so thanks everybody.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

That is a nice Walther and good luck with it.....but the nail polish and lipstick should stay with the likes of Ursula.:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm sure that ever since I bought my white and red nail polish from our small-town drug store, I have been labelled with the sobriquet "cross-dresser."
That's OK. On this little island, I'd fit right in no matter what I wore.
:anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Frank45 said:


> That is a nice Walther and good luck with it.....but the nail polish and lipstick should stay with the likes of Ursula.:mrgreen:


"Is that a nicely nail-polished Walther in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?" :anim_lol:
(My apologies, Mae West.)


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Is that a nicely nail-polished Walther in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?" :anim_lol:
> (My apologies, Mae West.)


:mrgreen:

I think it's a good looking little old pistol at a fairly reasonable price. Other opinions may differ of course.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> "Is that a nicely nail-polished Walther in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?" :anim_lol:
> (My apologies, Mae West.)


:anim_lol::smt043:smt042 Glad to see that you are back to form since your vacation Steve, and that Morgan is a good sport. That was a good laugh.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> :anim_lol::smt043:smt042 Glad to see that you are back to form since your vacation Steve, and that Morgan is a good sport. That was a good laugh.


I'm always a good sport Frank. Life's too short to get bent out of shape. :mrgreen:


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

That is a close range point and shoot pistol. Forget trying ot line up the sights in a crisis. 

Practice point shooting with it. In a crisis that is what you will have. It is not a target pistol. Look over the sites and focuson your target and you can learn to hit what you are looking at quite well.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

Teuthis said:


> That is a close range point and shoot pistol. Forget trying ot line up the sights in a crisis.
> 
> Practice point shooting with it. In a crisis that is what you will have. It is not a target pistol. Look over the sites and focuson your target and you can learn to hit what you are looking at quite well.


Thanks for the advice. I already do point shooting, mostly with the SIG P-232.

The SIG is my primary. In a crisis, the Walther won't be what I reach for.

The Walther is just something I play with mostly. I take it to the range and punch holes in paper.

I'd like to be able to pick up that front sight a little easier.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

MorganOverlook said:


> I'm always a good sport Frank. Life's too short to get bent out of shape. :mrgreen:


 You are so right Morgan, sooooo right!:smt023


----------

